# Question on how to determined bloodlines



## Max's daddy (Jun 15, 2007)

what can i look for in a pedigree to determind max bloodline i notice on the pedigree that it says grapevine but im really not sure


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

Max's daddy said:


> what can i look for in a pedigree to determind max bloodline i notice on the pedigree that it says grapevine but im really not sure


I believe watchdog or greyline are what created grapevine,what else does it say in there?somebody should actually clarify that....


----------



## Max's daddy (Jun 15, 2007)

actually all i have is a 4th gen pedigree and all it says is where he came from and the breeder names and there dogs register names and numbers i dont know


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

Sometimes the bloodline might be shorten. Like Prowerline might be (PR) or another example. PitBull might be (PB). So check to see if anything is like that on the PD.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

What are the registered names of the pups parents, ie what are the sire and dams name on the 4 generation ped you have?


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

MijakaX said:


> Sometimes the bloodline might be shorten. Like Prowerline might be (PR) or another example. PitBull might be (PB). So check to see if anything is like that on the PD.


I believe the "pr" stands for purple ribbon....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah I was gonna say the same thing Keith. The PR is Purple Ribbion Bred, but you may also see it as a shortening of a lines name. If it is for the Purple Ribbion it will be like this in front of the dogs name. 'PR'.


----------



## Max's daddy (Jun 15, 2007)

OldFortKennels said:


> What are the registered names of the pups parents, ie what are the sire and dams name on the 4 generation ped you have?


The sires name is Hocker's ''Cool Blue bull'' 85900h-42
The damw is Hardin's ''Miss Bliss'' 12400L-73

Im not sure if this helps any and sorry i didnt reply sooner


----------



## MijakaX (Jun 15, 2007)

NOOO it was just an example LOL, Because I have seen Peds like that but yea that was just an example, I guess it wasn't too good. LOL but peds arent my thing, I hate reading them.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

This help?

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=140528

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=149634


----------

